# What About Love



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

What a sweet Twang in her voice. Can hear some Janice J in there as well. Great job man.


----------



## tonedr (Jun 5, 2014)

sure appreciate you being willing to take time to check this out!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice tone and playing.

It’s rare to hear a guitar THAT in tune.

To be honest, for me the guitar playing is by far the best part but that’s just a reflection of my aversion to modern country if you take my meaning.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Milkman...sincere thanks for the very kind post and sharing your time to give this one a listen, appreciated!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

dale said:


> Milkman...sincere thanks for the very kind post and sharing your time to give this one a listen, appreciated!


My pleasure Dale.

You have a great touch in the instrument if that makes sense.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great playing as usual, but I must admit I particularly enjoyed the vocals. Well done.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for checking this out gentlemen.


----------

